

Surprising Way Your Neanderthal Genes May Affect You - spottiness
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/garret-loporto/surprising-way-your-neand_b_568455.html

======
bediger
There's zero evidence that Neanderthals were "wild and relentlessly creative
to a fault". They used the same toolset for almost their entire span of
existance, changing only when threatened by modern humans.

